# Cooterville Mud Rides



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Quick video of our night ride at Cooterville Mud Rides on Saturday. Kinda hard to get good video in the dark so there are a few times all you can see is headlights. Had a great time and WILL be going back.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

nice vid jim. ur camera pics up alot better than mine does at night.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Ethan, this is by far the best camera I have found for the riding that we do. Waterproof and idiot proof and it also films at full 1080p with pretty good audio.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Gumby what camera you got.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Walker: It is a Samsung W190, 1080p HD, Waterproof, Dustproof, Shockproof digital camcorder. Walmart had them on sale about 6 months ago for $89 and now online it is showing them for $50 but out of stock.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea I looked at those but I got another sanyo xacti.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks nice and wet, just the way I like it :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah there was plenty of water that night. Pretty good ride. I will absolutely be going back the first chance I get.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I want to go, just wish it was a little closer to my house. Definitely on my wishlist though.....hopefully I'll make it before this year ends.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Well make sure you let me know so I can join ya


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks great. I can't wait to get home, hopefully I can get another ride in over there.


----------

